
RxBar co-founder Peter Rahal on life after becoming a millionaire - neha_t
https://marker.medium.com/what-really-happens-when-you-become-an-overnight-millionaire-acac42990175
======
dvt
I don't like articles like this for two reasons: (1) they trivialize actually
building a company, growing it, and selling it, and (2), they provide comfort
for those that don't have the drive/luck/privilege of getting there by arguing
that "hey, money doesn't make you happy!"

First of all, as others mention in the thread, this is hardly an example of an
"overnight success" \-- there are _no_ such examples, barring a few extreme
outliers. Not only do the great majority of startups fail, the great majority
of successes grind for years and years before seeing the light at the end of
the tunnel. It's not like some dream-land utopia. If you're like me (and I
think most HN'ers are), you continue building stuff in _spite_ of the
overwhelming odds. _That 's_ the real lesson here. Trying, failing, trying,
failing, and doing this over and over, even though expecting a different
outcome is technically insanity.

Secondly, the adage of "money doesn't bring happiness" is obvious to anyone
that's not young or incredibly naive. We _get_ it -- money is not the end-all
of life (duh). But at the same time, can we not kid ourselves? Money makes
life _much_ easier than the alternative. Anyone that grew up poor and achieved
some modicum of success (I grew up in essential poverty in a third world
country; now I make a "modest" six figure salary and live in Los Angeles)
realizes this. I'm reminded of a (2008 crash) documentary I saw years ago
where a banker says: "I grew up poor, and now I'm rich; trust me, I'd rather
be rich."

~~~
tachyonbeam
Agreed. I also grew up poor and now live comfortably. Having my own place with
no roommates (or mentally ill family members screaming at me) brings me a lot
of peace. Being able to just uber somewhere when I have an appointment but
feel too tired to take public transit for 45 minutes makes my life easier.
There are a lot of problems in life that you can make disappear (or simplify a
lot) by throwing a little money at them. You can remove a lot of stress
factors. Money gives you more freedom to choose what you want your life to be
like.

The flipside is that I know very well that, if I'm in an anxious mindset, my
brain will find things to worry and be unhappy about. I know being a multi-
millionaire wouldn't bring me bliss, but... Being able to work on my own
projects, as much as I want, whenever I want. That would be fucking awesome.

~~~
ryandrake
I often hear the “money isn’t everything” platitude from people who already
have it. It’s gatekeeping.

See also: “You don’t REALLY want to be promoted like I was—it’s so much more
stress and work. You should be happy as an individual contributor!”

~~~
markrages
[https://quoteinvestigator.com/2017/07/01/poor-
rich/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2017/07/01/poor-rich/)

~~~
dvt
Thanks for digging this up!

------
justboxing
The story holds it's own, and doesn't really need the "Overnight Millionaire"
click bait.

Also,

> He and a buddy from elementary school started RxBar in 2012... By the time
> RxBar became a business with revenues north of $100 million, with virtually
> no outside investment, Rahal was grinding at it from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m daily.

This is anything but "overnight". Reminds me of the "overnight success" quotes
in many forms, but recently from Shopify founder.

> It took about 10 years' time for Shopify to be an overnight success. -
> Tobias Lutke

~~~
tempsy
He went from nothing to $600M in 5 years. It isn't "technically" overnight but
5 years is not that long.

And the 7-10 grind was probably only true of year 0-1. RxBar got a lot of
traction well before they were sold, and so to believe he was grinding for the
entire 5 years in the same way he was in the basement when they first started
is a bit naive.

Worse than "overnight millionaire" porn is "hustle" porn. The truth is for
businesses that are fortunate to find product market fit the market carries
you more than anything you've personally done.

~~~
m0zg
>> RxBar got a lot of traction well before they were sold

And I'm not entirely sure why. The product is barely edible, and I'm pretty
sure it's terrible for one's health, contrary to being marketed as a health
food. This much sugar can't be good for you no matter what else you add. Seems
like blind luck to me.

~~~
chipotle_coyote
Obviously "barely edible" is subjective; I like many, although not all, of the
flavors I've tried. Beyond that, RxBars are high in fiber -- something a lot
of American diets are pretty low in -- and high in protein. Its fat is mostly
unsaturated. And while it's certainly not _low_ sugar, it has no _added_ sugar
-- the sugar in them comes from fruit, mostly dates.

So, no, they're probably not "health food," but they're no worse than much of
their ostensible competition and arguably better than many, some of which are
way closer to Snickers bars than RxBars.

------
tekkk
I did not expect to read the whole thing through but I guess I just did.

It's fascinating the inner struggle of someone so successful yet who still
feels the need to find something bigger to accomplish, a higher mountain to
climb.

I feel for him, since life is not easy for most of us and he purposefully
tries to make it harder for him. But I also think, that the meaning he so
desperately wants can come from other things than just building bigger
companies with bigger stakes. There's always a bigger stage play, a bigger
house to build or company to create.

For me art is quite enjoyable, as there are no specific limits to your
proficiency or rules to play by (well there are some very good guidelines). It
just is what it is to amuse you, make the time go a little faster and perhaps
amuse other people too. Or friends, children and family in general,
relationships that aren't bound by status or money but by mutual enjoyment of
each other's company.

Maybe what Peter needs to do is just go away for a while and travel the world,
and find out what it actually means to be human in broader sense. Just put
everything on hold and go somewhere, with a fake name if you must and just
hang out with random people and experience their reality for a while. It isn't
the end-goal to have "made something" but the trip to get there, even if it
sounds like a cliche. I'm sure he could too find something satisfying that
isn't just building companies. Or maybe I'm wrong, as I've never met the guy
and don't know him personally. And building a more meaningful and successful
company must sound like fun too. It's just that is not all that there is.

~~~
codesushi42
That is what makes ambitious people successful. They always want more and
never stop wanting more.

Those who are content with settling don't have the drive to make it.

~~~
Retric
I think HK Rowling is a solid counter to that argument. Success is far more
about leverage than drive. Drive is still extremely useful, just not the root
cause for success.

~~~
codesushi42
Writing novels while you're dirt poor and riding a train to your low paying
job does not count as "drive"?

I would love to hear your definition of "drive" then.

~~~
Retric
By her own words she took five years to write the first book, but mostly wrote
it while unemployed at coffee shops. Ignoring her later success, most
unemployed people sitting around coffee shops writing are considered to have
low drive.

I mean if you think she qualifies that’s fine, but kind of lowers the bar to
irrelevance.

~~~
cjrp
There's writing aimlessly, and then there's successfully writing a coherent
book. The latter is very difficult.

------
motohagiography
Just means you are responsible for deploying more liquid capital into
productive assets. Have fun finding those. If you are creative and a builder,
the people who made you what you are were the ones who told you "no," and now
there are a lot fewer of those once they think you have money.

Barring a few quality of life things and some freedom, the rest is just
symbols and artifacts.

That bit about finding a woman who will love him for who he is inside and not
for his money is silly. In case he hasn't noticed, who he is inside is also
now richer than croesus as well.

Very simply, the money event was a huge recent peak experience that totally
re-based his identity, and until he either recognizes it again as external, or
accumulates newer more intense experiences to offset it, he's going to
struggle with accepting it and finding a personal equilibrium again. If he
wants a partner to validate that he is more than his money, he's starting from
a dangerously flawed premise. If he takes responsibility for himself and his
identity and doesn't outsource his self worth to a partner/family, he'll be
fine.

Otherwise, he should just put up a dating profile that says, "millionaire
seeks emotional hostage for codependent death spiral." I'm a fan of Epictetus
on that one, who essentially rephrases it so that things are not yours, they
are things you relate to. e.g. the family I have, support, love etc, instead
of "my family." It's not "my money," because it's not essential to who he is,
it's "the money I have."

I'd say if he's looking for someone to complete and validate his essential
idea of himself "without the money," he doesn't have a sufficiently complete
sense of self yet to share. He'll probably be cooler after 40.

Anyway, good luck to anyone who ends up in this situation. It's rare and a
huge distraction from more basic human needs that might have still needed work
before the event.

I like to think I would make a very good rich person, but mostly because it
sounds like an interesting job.

~~~
dangus
I think the whole thing boils down to the idea that, someone who manages to
make this much money on pure ambition, hard work, and yes, a decent amount of
luck and being in the right place in the right time - well, they’re not likely
to be able to enjoy this amount of wealth. They ground it out in a way that I
can’t even imagine having the energy to do.

I’m a relatively lazy 9-5er who basically refuses to work past 5:01 PM unless
there’s a pants on fire emergency.

If I had 600 million dollars, that’s it. I’d never work again. It’s really
that simple. I would sleep just fine knowing that I have already completed my
life’s task of providing for myself and my family.

I’d be basically doing what the old dude on the Netflix original “Samurai
Gourmet” is doing. Walking around finding the next place to eat lunch and
solving minor conflicts in between food porn segments.

Or just taking up whatever hobby I want, traveling the world like MySpace Tom.

~~~
theonething
I'm with you all the way on this one. There are so many more interesting
things to do than work.

Yes, the old adage is do what you love and you'll never work a day in your
life. Problem is what I love to do: relax, enjoy time with my family, read,
watch Star Trek reruns... pays squat.

~~~
dangus
I mean, I haven’t even gotten through all of deep space nine because I haven’t
had the time! Because of work!

------
steve_adams_86
I wonder if he struggles with these underlying things not because of the money
but because of his own grappling with his success and identity. The money
makes these things louder because he 'made it' yet nothing is better.

I grew up on the 'stupid list' too (I was the only kid who made it on there
one year), and like him, I suffer from ADHD. Growing up as the idiot does
serious damage, and it drives you to succeed like no other sometimes. The
trouble is you can convince others that you're capable, you can be admired for
how far you've ascended from the stupid list, but at the end of the day you're
still wired to feel like nothing is ever enough. You're still the kid on the
list. No girlfriend or boyfriend fixes that. No amount of money fixes that.

I hope that's not the case - I hope he finds something to do that brings him a
lot of joy. Apart from the money though, all of this seems fairly relatable to
me. I don't think external validation is the answer to these kinds of
feelings.

~~~
christiansakai
This hits too close too home :(

------
compiler-guy
Actually getting the money itself in reality did happen overnight, but the
setup took him years and thousands of hours of work and much blood sweat and
tears.

This isn't so much about what happens when you become rich quickly, as "What
happens when you achieve your goal?"

~~~
mfoy_
Well, yes and no, the article does grapple with the issues of becoming rich.
So... both things can be true.

~~~
mfoy_
For whoever down-voted this: Finding a spouse is not specifically challenging
due to having achieved your goals... it is, however, coloured by money. "Is
she only dating me for my wealth?" is not something that occurs to someone who
does not have wealth but has achieved their goals.

------
ocfnash
According to Chekhov:

"One is shy of asking men under sentence what they have been sentenced for;
and in the same way it is awkward to ask very rich people what they want so
much money for, why they make such a poor use of their wealth, why they don't
give it up, even when they see in it their unhappiness"

~~~
iandanforth
This. The trivial answer to 'reintroducing struggle' isn't even discussed.

~~~
dropit_sphere
Sure, because that's not actually the problem.

What he was looking for was self-actualization. He _thought_ he'd find that
through building a company. He was wrong. That doesn't mean building a company
js a bad thing! It's more like watering your plants when what they actually
need is higher nitrate content.

It's easy to mock the rich for being at a bit of a loss on how to live life,
but in their defense, they have fewer models to follow, and many of the most
important lessons apply to private rather than public behavior.

There are lots of people out there who unironically believe that "if they only
knew how to code" a lot of their problems would be solved. And perhaps they
would---but new, unforeseen ones would arrive.

~~~
ryanmarsh
It's very nice to not have to worry about money. I think people tend to
downplay the importance of removing this stress from your life. No, money
doesn't solve everything, but for me the lack of it created an immense amount
of stress.

~~~
wolco
With that much money you would be thinking about it more often. How to protect
and grow and can be more stressful.

~~~
ryanmarsh
I can tell you it is much less stressful.

------
lacker
In tech it's pretty rare to become a millionare overnight. You can go
overnight between each of these phases:

Phase 1: You are making very little money. You are excited when there is free
pizza at an event, because you got a free dinner.

Phase 2: You are making a decent salary, enough to survive quite comfortably,
even in a pretty expensive location. In tech, often this salary is enough to
make you a millionaire if you just invest it conservatively and wait a decade.

Phase 3: You are still making that decent salary, but now you are also a
millionaire on paper. Your stock is worth millions of dollars, but that isn't
directly relevant to your daily life.

Phase 4: You have millions of dollars in liquid assets.

I have worked with a number of people who have gone through each of these
phase changes. In my experience, going from phase 1 to 2 is by far the biggest
change. After that, things just don't change immediately. You might move to a
nicer place to live, or have enough money to become an investor or leave the
conventional career track, but those things happen slowly.

~~~
fuddle
Very well put.

------
celticmusic
This marketing team needs to step up their game, I only had to scroll for 30
seconds to get past the header. Best practice says if I'm not scrolling for a
minimum of 3 minutes, I'm going to leave their site too soon.

~~~
nknealk
I double plus appreciated the giant footer telling me to sign in with facebook
or google. Even though the header also has a signin link.

------
igammarays
_" It is a truth universally acknowledged, that a single man in possession of
a good fortune, must be in want of a wife."_

------
bryanmgreen
Seems like this individual is in need of a re-branding as much as the re-
branding that turned RX Bar from a soulless company into a raging success.

(Shoutout to The McQuades and Scott & Victor for their incredible brand and
package design work. [http://www.themcquades.com/rx-
bar](http://www.themcquades.com/rx-bar))

~~~
programbreeding
I was looking at that packaging last week at the store and was impressed by
it. Although I became fixated on them putting "No B.S." rather than "0 B.S."
It seemed more natural to me to say 0 considering the rest of the design. It
made me wonder if that's something that they tested and there's a consumer-
related reason they went with "No," or if there was a product-labeling
regulation that prevented it. And then I realized I was spending too much time
staring at an endcap in the grocery store and I needed to move on.

~~~
bryanmgreen
Based on my experience as a designer, I would say that idea was to separate
"BS" from the ingredients and make the phrase more impactful. "No B.S" also
works as a tagline in a way that "0 B.S." doesn't

------
notadoc
> Before the Kellogg deal was finalized and he was about to suddenly become
> very rich, Rahal got worried. “Can I seriously find someone who’s going to
> love me without the money?”

This seems like an easy thought exercise to work through.

If you're rich enough to worry about being loved for your money, then you're
probably rich enough to have a second modest existence to date from (modest
apartment, car, etc). So, don't show any sign of wealth to people you date,
until after you're already in love. If they love you for you, they'll love you
regardless of your circumstance, no?

~~~
agota
I don't know if I'd be impressed if a guy did this.

In theory, this sounds like a fairytale, an ordinary guy turns out to be a
multi-millionaire.

In practice, this means that he lied to my face the entire time, presumably
got his family and friends to lie to me as well, because apparently the entire
time we were dating he thought that I might be a gold digger?

Creating an entire separate identity because of your gold digger paranoia
doesn't seem like a healthy behavior.

~~~
monort
Do you ask all your dates for net worth? I never had this question asked, so I
can imagine doing this without lying.

~~~
agota
Okay, so, realistically, if the guy in the article wants a woman to be in the
dark as to what his net worth is, he'd need to:

1\. Use a fake name.

2\. Create a fake story as to what he's been up to for the last five years
professionally.

3\. Get an ordinary apartment, car, clothes, etc. all for the purpose of
appearing to have regular income.

4\. Get his friends to support his fake name, fake life, fake career story,
etc.

5\. Get his family to support his fake name, fake life, fake career story,
etc.

You don't think all that counts as lying?

~~~
monort
1\. I just don't give my family name to a date.

2\. I don't talk about work, it's rarely a deal breaker.

3\. It's a normal thing to have a pied-a-terre.

4-5 Don't mix your friends-family and your date until you are sure in them.
Actually, get an apartment on a different coast.

No, I don't think it's lying. And it's easy to do for someone with 8-9 figures
in a bank.

~~~
agota
Okay, so assuming things go well, what time period would need to pass before
you reveal your true identity?

~~~
mr_woozy
60-80 years should do it.

~~~
agota
Sounds like a plan!

------
zackmorris
Anyone out there achieve fsck you money? I have been between gigs this summer
and brainstorming inventions. I seem to come up with one or two a week, but
have only written down the most viable ones, so have maybe 20 or so that could
provide FU money to someone, if a way could be found to manufacture them.

To be completely honest, this is why I find stories like this a bit
disheartening. I'm happy for anyone that wins a large amount of money in the
internet lottery, but I worry that countless other people will never have a
chance to make it because they're too busy making rent each month.

If I had anything above the amount of money it would take to retire (roughly
$2-5 million), the rest would go to grants and setting up inventor think
tanks. I know that number varies, and mine might even be low (I live in the
northwest), but surely everyone has considered a number of their own.

If you made it and are interested in funding inventors, open source projects,
things of that nature, it would be great to hear your thoughts on being a
benefactor for people who maybe aren't great at business but whose ideas could
potentially change the world. Even anonymous replies would be a great resource
for how to think about connecting philanthropists with makers.

------
ericmcer
It is interesting that creating a healthy bar with 'No B.S.' seemed to be
motivated entirely by money, no idealism, no concern for public health, etc.
He was totally willing to sell to a massive corporation that will almost
certainly dilute his product to save cash and his main concern around that
seemed to be 'but what will I do now?'.

Maybe his life doesn't seem empty now that he has money, maybe it has always
been empty.

~~~
sudhirj
That seems like a partial mis-characterization - he did insist that the buyer
keep the company as an independent unit and retain all the employees, which is
about as much as you can do when you’re selling. And he was likely tired and
burning out as well - better to sell than run it to the ground or wait till
someone else kills you off.

That said, he does seem to have been hustling from a young age, so why not?
Could have just as easily been a new department store chain or movie theatre
chain that he started instead, and we wouldn’t think he had “no idealism, no
concern for public health”. Why the negativity for a food company?

~~~
agota
>Why the negativity for a food company?

Presumably because a food company has direct effect on the health of a person
consuming the product.

~~~
sudhirj
But all points seem to indicate that the food was good and clean, and he went
through great trouble to keep it that way. But why is someone making food more
obligated to continue doing so than someone making non-food?

------
indigodaddy
General question, not a business person:

Where does existing cash in the bank go upon an acquisition? To the seller,
buyer, or something that is generally negotiated?

~~~
refurb
Existing cash goes to the buyer, but it’s fully accounted for, so the seller
gets it in the end.

I.e. company is worth $600M including $50M cash on hand. Seller gets $600M.

~~~
ralmeida
Yes - another way to look at it is that liquid cash in company's bank accounts
is an asset of the company and the company valuation "includes" it.

~~~
indigodaddy
Thanks, guys, appreciate the explanations!

------
refurb
Interesting read.

Not that it matters, but I hate the consistency of those bars. It’s like
eating a bunch of taffy. I always wonder if I’m missing fillings after.

~~~
jeron
thoughts on it vs clif bar?

~~~
maximente
i think cliff bars have way more ingredients (not necessarily bad ones) and
more sugar.

i think rxbar appeals to the "food as fuel" crowd. there is a continuum there
from those who don't want to think about healthy stuff, just get quality
calories in (think soylent and/or more healthier home stuff, "rations" types
who cook 15 meals at once, etc.) to those who want to signal that they are
willing to eat gross stuff to look good or hit fitness goals, and lots in
between.

cliff bars i think are more acceptable taste but don't really have a niche -
too much sugar to eat if you want low % body fat, too many carbs generally,
but decent to throw in a bag if you don't want to eat some uber-processed
alternative like whatever cereal bars normally have

------
refurb
Interesting story. He really did become a millionaire overnight, it was a lump
sum payout with no obligation to work for the acquiring company.

Different than other founders where you get stock in the acquiring company and
you’re locked up for 2 years. You get to watch your potential payout oscillate
in value all the while working for a big Corp.

~~~
giarc
In most of the stories I've read where the founder is required to stay on,
they typically have very little duties or responsibilities. Often it seems
like the "show up at 11 and leave by 2" type situations.

~~~
refurb
Agreed, but even with the minimal responsibilities, it’s a burden to founders
because they can’t do anything else (non-competes).

------
jedberg
This is the embodiment of "money doesn't buy happiness". If your only life
goal is the acquisition of money, then you get stuck once you achieve your
goal.

------
throw03172019
How common are acquisitions without any earn out periods?

------
theNJR
As the former CMO of Quest Nutrition, which just sold for $1b, I have many
thoughts. I'll have to come back to this.

~~~
mogadsheu
Would love to hear them, I cofounded a children’s nutrition company here in
the Bay!

------
maliker
You put it in an index fund and get back to work?

------
alexandernst
You write post on medium.

------
Peter_Smith
paywall

------
DubiousPusher
If this article was trying to depict this man as thuroughl vain and void of
humanity it could not have done a better job.

He moved to Miami Beach to avoid paying taxes? This hundreds of millionaire
couldn't just move to a place he liked because he was worried about his
marginal tax rate?

He bought a house that's empty and has accoutrements for a lifestyle he
doesn't have or plan to have. This is a person buying something that looks
like what other rich people by because it's what he's supposed to do.

He's succeed and now is not just overwhelmed by the opportunities he can
tackle but is paralyzed by a lack of struggle.

I see these articles over and over again about entrepreneurs and what they
show me is that many are not successful because they are imaginative people
full of passion and ideas. Rather they are like robots who can see and
optimize some little piece of the economy. And by and large they never tire of
working at their own little corner. They are different from normal people not
in their vision but because they do not tire of bulldoging one very tiny
little thing.

I know that's not all entrepreneurs but there are so many profiles like this
and they do not make me empathize with these people. They send a shiver down
my spine.

~~~
agota
I think you do have a point about him trying to buy what you are "supposed" to
buy once you are wealthy.

However, I think that your robot criticism of entrepreneurs is unfair.

Street sweepers, cashiers at a grocery store, McDonald's employees are doing
work that is way more repetitive than what an average entrepreneur does, yet
you wouldn't call them robot-like, would you?

~~~
DubiousPusher
When I say robotic I'm not referring to the reptitiveness of the work.

I'm talking about the singularity of focus and mind founders often posses for
things that are utterly mundane. Making an energy bar is surely exciting at
first. Creating recipes, working out deals to sell them, building a brand.

But at a certain point your energy bar is about as good as any other. And it
tastes as good as any other. And your branding is as good as any other.

And the only thing that really differentiates you is how well you can wedge
your prybar into the market. That work is really mundane but there is a type
of person that thrives doing that.

I've known a few people in this situation and many of them are like this guy.
When the struggle is over, the mission is achieved and they just kind of shut
down.

They've spent so much time obsessing over how to sell a freaking energy bar
that they've never developed themselves or their passion.

~~~
agota
Wouldn't in that case making money be their passion?

I can't relate to that either, but I think that this is common among
successful entrepreneurs, often going all the way back to their childhoods
(the guy in the article was buying and selling stuff in elementary school).

------
poseidonist
If he's miserable he can always give it away.

Oh no? Won't do that. Then shut up you incredibly entitled whiny jerk.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for breaking the site guidelines. Would you please
not create accounts to do that with?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
sharadov
A poor little rich boy is all I can say! If he is feeling so unchallenged and
wants "skin in the game" then give away all your money and start again. But he
won't, no one can, once you've got a taste for the good life.. Btw, the RX bar
tastes awful.

~~~
Invictus0
My theory is that the people buying the energy bars prefer that they taste
like shit to make themselves feel more hardcore about whatever dieting
philosophy du jour they abide by.

~~~
misiti3780
they are a good snack right before you lift weights ... they do taste like
shit but who cares

~~~
solotronics
Business idea: rX bar that doesnt taste like shit.

~~~
umeshunni
Most of those involve adding copious amounts of sugar to make the bars taste
bearable. This, of course, has other health negatives. I've seen protein bars
with 50+ grams of sugar in them!

~~~
urban_strike
I mean, RxBars are full of dates, which are basically pure sugar.

------
danielovichdk
These types of young people have no class, no style and no real dreams to
follow - other than making money.

Because someone makes money does not make then interesting to read about. This
is a perfect example

~~~
iamthirsty
You say that they have no class, no style, and no dreams, however you don't
really have much to go off to make such definite generalized statements about
a whole class of people.

Seems more like you created an emotional image about a group you don't like
and this is the conclusion that would produce.

~~~
mike00632
He has eating utensils made of gold.

~~~
solotronics
I mean... there is a chance he got them ironically.

~~~
OrangeMango
> I mean... there is a chance he got them ironically.

Sure, I see where you're going with that. Miami, a fully-furnished house that
is expensive for the sake of being expensive, filled with items that can be
converted to clean, legal cash with minimum overhead once the home is
purchased. The irony is that a home intended for money laundering was bought
by a guy that got boatloads of clean cash dumped on his head, wondering what
to do with it all.

------
qes
Oh boo hoo. Multiple-hundred millionaire is lonely and doesn't know how to
define himself. Cry me a river.

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here; especially not ragey
ones or shallow dismissals. That only poisons the thread and makes this place
even worse.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

